# Last two from 2016



## camperman (Jan 1, 2017)

These are the last ones I finished last year.
Little steak/paring knives.
One in G10 and one in stabilized burl.
Both made from 2mm Niolox.
Thanks for looking any have a great New Year.


----------



## jessf (Jan 1, 2017)

Nice teardrop shape.


----------



## camperman (Jan 1, 2017)

I call them squid knives, due to the shape.


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 2, 2017)

Really nice looking knives! :doublethumbsup:

I usually love burls and hate G10, but the G10 looks great especially with that color and shape.


----------



## merlijny2k (Jan 2, 2017)

+1


----------



## _ben (Jan 2, 2017)

Love the second one. Are they for sale?


----------



## camperman (Jan 3, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> Really nice looking knives! :doublethumbsup:
> 
> I usually love burls and hate G10, but the G10 looks great especially with that color and shape.



It's called "ghost jade" which apparently just means there is no colour added.
Good name for the sales team though.


----------

